# IYO what is the most underappreciated piece of sacred music?



## adtsang

I'm a sucker for fugues, and the "Et vitam venturi" on four subjects and two countersubjects which concludes Cherubini's Credo a 8 voci is really magnificent. Whilst it was highly praised by scholars in its time, actual recordings of the work are scant possibly due to its complexity.

My realization of the score for organ: https://musescore.com/user/3458471/scores/3138171

What are some pieces written for the church that you feel deserve their time in the spotlight?


----------



## Nate Miller

I'm a big fan of the Gregorian Hymns like Adoro Te and Alma Redemptoris Mater and things like that.

they predate meter, so the phrases don't feel the same as everything else I play. There are hardly any guitar arrangements of any of them, though, and its even harder to find them set in the style of the early 16th century. These hymns are well suited to the polyphonic style of Palestrina, but you can hurt your eyes looking for published scores for classical guitar


I've done my own arrangements of many of them simply because I couldn't find any settings out there for guitar


----------



## Bettina

This might not actually count as church music, but Kuhnau's Biblical Sonatas are worth a mention here. They are very interesting works which seem to be underappreciated. He wrote six of them, each of which depicts a scene from the Bible.

Here's the second one, "Hezekiah Dying and Restored to Health."


----------



## regenmusic

Montpellier Codex


----------



## Pugg

Bertoni : Misere would be a good start.


----------



## JamieHoldham

A short Missa Brevis by Bach no less.. one that isn't performed or known as well since being shadowed by the giant that is the Mass in B minor.

A absoulutley BEAUTIFUL sacred composition!


----------



## JosefinaHW

JamieHoldham said:


> A short Missa Brevis by Bach no less.. one that isn't performed or known as well since being shadowed by the giant that is the Mass in B minor.
> 
> A absoulutley BEAUTIFUL sacred composition!


I'm listening to the entire piece now; thank you. It's great to see you posting in this section of the forum!


----------



## Tremolando

This:


----------



## Barelytenor

*SATB Chorus Singing the Cherubini Eight-Part Fugue*

Here's the ending chorus of the Cherubini Credo a 8 voci mentioned above:






Only choral version I could find at YT.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------

